

Snowden: I wanted to "correct the excesses of government" - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57592691-38/snowden-i-wanted-to-correct-the-excesses-of-government/

======
jjtheblunt
He's full of bologna: he wanted an out after violating his contractor terms
and himself spying on user accounts on the network, so, while the NSA misuse
is an issue, it was a known issue for years and he's just masterful at trying
to save his own ass. And failing.

